# what are the PAR ratings for low, medium and high light??



## Richbinduga (Apr 4, 2013)

im just curious to know this, I see all these charts im not understanding and all these different lighting fixtures and their PAR ratings but I just want to know what low, medium and high light PAR ratings are


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

accurate measurements need to taken at the substrate of the aquarium so the same light will have different readings on tanks with different hieghts.
20 is low,30-40 is medium and 50 is definately high.


----------

